# Andreas Kisser's old gear?



## Monkeypriest (Mar 8, 2012)

Could you help me to recognize the elements of the rack?, I just recognize the ADA preamp, but I can't identify the rest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2012)

Only thing I recognize is the ART Multiverb Alpha. Its on top of the Furman on the bottom of the rack.

EDIT: After some searching. I found that the bottom Furman unit is an AR-Pro Voltage Regulator.

http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=AR-PRO

EDIT2: And as for those 2 units above the EQ and tuner, I'm gonna guess and say they're a couple of Rocktron HUSH noise gates.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 8, 2012)

Korg tuner directly above the EQ


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 9, 2012)

From the looks of it, there appears to be an ADA MP-1.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2012)

EDIT: Someone covered the EQ; its a Rane ME-30.
EDIT: Someone found the power conditioner; Juice Goose 'Zilla Power 8L. 

But yeah, his setup seems to be: 
An ART X-11 MIDI footswitch that controls everything
2 JCM800's (either modified for more gain or as a power amp for the MP-1)
A Juice Goose 'Zilla Power 8L Power Conditioner
2 Rocktron HUSH's (He uses the HUSH Super C now)
A KORG DT-1 tuner
A Rane ME-30 EQ
An ADA MP-1 (OP already knew about this)
An ART Multiverb Alpha 
A Furman AR Pro

EDIT3: If you're interested in the guitars, he's holding a Charvel Model 2 with an EMG 81 bridge pickup, and the guitar in front of the rack is a Jackson Professional Rhoads Pro w/ a EMG 81 bridge pickup and J50N neck pickup.


----------



## goatLuke (Mar 9, 2012)

i can try and scope his gear when my band opens for sepultura and Death Angel on april 26th. shameless plug I know but im real excited.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2012)

goatLuke said:


> i can try and scope his gear when my band opens for sepultura and Death Angel on april 26th. shameless plug I know but im real excited.



I'm pretty sure he's using the Mesa Boogie stuff, specifically the Triaxis. I saw some video of him recording tracks for Karios and he was still using his old Strategy 500/Triaxis setup.
But he usually likes to hide his gear backstage. Can never find any video of his amps.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a site that has his gear as of 2010. From what I've read in other articles, he's still using/endorsing Meteoro amps (they're a Brazilian company, so it kinda makes sense).

Sepultura - Andreas Kisser Guitar Rig Gear and Equipment


----------



## Monkeypriest (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the help, here a video about his current (2009's) gear:

SEPULTURA em Carapicuíba (Aumenta o Som Nº 01 - 4/4) - YouTube

I've been looking for his gear in Arise and Chaos AD era long time ago and with this pic and your help I think that I found the solution.

Thanks


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 10, 2012)

The good news is that a lot of that rack gear shouldn't be too expensive. The hard part will be trying to track down a decent early 90's JCM800 without breaking the bank.


----------



## Scordare (Mar 10, 2012)

The EQ looks like a Rane ME30


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> The good news is that a lot of that rack gear shouldn't be too expensive. The hard part will be trying to track down a decent early 90's JCM800 without breaking the bank.



Those can actually be found pretty cheap; around $400 - $700. And the good ones seem to be the SL-X and the MKIII models, which are less common then the Dual Reverbs, but can be found with a bit of hunting. 



> The EQ looks like a Rane ME30








Looks like thats what the model is.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those can actually be found pretty cheap; around $400 - $700. And the good ones seem to be the SL-X and the MKIII models, which are less common then the Dual Reverbs, but can be found with a bit of hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to an _original_ JCM800 from the 80's. The SL-X and MkIII are re-issues. I'm not saying that the newer ones aren't as good, it's just that the o.p. was saying that he was looking into getting the same gear Andreas was using at the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> I was referring to an _original_ JCM800 from the 80's. The SL-X and MkIII are re-issues. I'm not saying that the newer ones aren't as good, it's just that the o.p. was saying that he was looking into getting the same gear Andreas was using at the time.



Oooh, I misread and saw that as JCM_900_. 


My bad, carry on.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooh, I misread and saw that as JCM_900_.
> 
> 
> My bad, carry on.



Don't feel too bad, there are a bunch of re-issues coming out that probably do sound better/have more options than the originals but I don't know if the o.p. is a 'purist' or not. He may specifically want an 80's version versus a newer one. Still, originals are going for $1,000 so it's not THAT bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> Don't feel too bad, there are a bunch of re-issues coming out that probably do sound better/have more options than the originals but I don't know if the o.p. is a 'purist' or not. He may specifically want an 80's version versus a newer one. Still, originals are going for $1,000 so it's not THAT bad.



Well, from what I've heard I really don't think a Meteoro or a Mesa Triaxis/Strategy is far off from the classic Chaos AD tone. 

 

The MAK is pretty fucking tight. Gives an Engl or a Mark V a run for its money. 

But I'm really glad OP brought this up. Ever since I heard the song "Territory" a few years ago, I always wondered what was in Andreas' rig. Now I know. and I thank OP for that. 

In fact... *Thank*


----------



## Scordare (Mar 11, 2012)

After a bit of Googling... 

The power conditioner is a Juice Goose 'Zilla Power 8L


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2012)

Scordare said:


> After a bit of Googling...
> 
> The power conditioner is a Juice Goose 'Zilla Power 8L



Teach me your ways. I spent a whole hour googling and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Shask (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting. I always thought the Mesa Mark III did a very good Chaos AD tone. A boosted mid scooped JCM800 works also, which is what I think Max was using. I know the Nailbomb CD from around the same time is straight up boosted mid scooped JCM800.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 11, 2012)

Shask said:


> Interesting. I always thought the Mesa Mark III did a very good Chaos AD tone. A boosted mid scooped JCM800 works also, which is what I think Max was using. I know the Nailbomb CD from around the same time is straight up boosted mid scooped JCM800.



Even more, if you check out some of Nailbomb's "Live At Dynamo" videos, you'll see that they're using Marshalls live as well (not just in the studio).


----------



## 155 (Mar 11, 2012)

saw them not too long ago and it was triple recto stacks....sounded sick too


----------



## 9fingerjeff (Mar 18, 2012)

A lil off topic but I had that picture on my wall in highschool. Awesome shit.


----------

